# Update of 2011 Chevy Cruze Service Issues



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Actually, from the descriptions, in your case #3 was just a check item, and as it turns out, it didn't need to be performed on your particular Cruze (both labels present, no further action needed).


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

> (4) Recall 10376 - Water Leak at Right Tail Lamps - Apply sealant to tail lamp housing seam per recall 10376.


I don't believe this was a real recall, any models affected were pre-productions models and fixed months ago i thought?


----------



## Jon314 (Feb 8, 2011)

Where are all of the service issues and/or recalls listed? Just bought a new eco and it would be nice to get ahead on any service problems.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Jon314 said:


> Where are all of the service issues and/or recalls listed? Just bought a new eco and it would be nice to get ahead on any service problems.


Here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-tsb-technical-service-bulletin-thread.html


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

KGWest233 said:


> Just picked up by 2011 Chevy Cruze LT and the following are the fixes on the service issues:
> (1) Recall 10399 Thermostat Sticks in Open Position - Reprogrammed ECM/TCM per recall 10399.
> (2) Recall 10381 Front Suspension - Lubricate Strut Assemblies per recall 10381
> (3) Recall 10354 Missing Certification &/or Tire - Inspect, both lables are present, no further action required
> ...



Good for Chevrolet. They did it and no problems. Bravo!!!


----------



## beachavon (Jan 20, 2012)

I did not have any recalls as listed above however my rack & pinion was just replaced when I told my dealership there was a rubbing sound when I turned my strearing wheel bigger & better than that I lost my heat and my heater core has to be replaced. GM doesn't have any inventory and my dealership is going to the manufacture. I still do not know when this major part is coming in, i am into 10 days with a loaner car. my cruze has 13591 miles on it Looking into the lemon law in NJ


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

beachavon said:


> I did not have any recalls as listed above however my rack & pinion was just replaced when I told my dealership there was a rubbing sound when I turned my strearing wheel bigger & better than that I lost my heat and my heater core has to be replaced. GM doesn't have any inventory and my dealership is going to the manufacture. I still do not know when this major part is coming in, i am into 10 days with a loaner car. my cruze has 13591 miles on it Looking into the lemon law in NJ


You have the same suspension issue as me 
Welcome aboard


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I had my tail lamp housing replaced, It was the section on the trunk.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

beachavon said:


> I did not have any recalls as listed above however my rack & pinion was just replaced when I told my dealership there was a rubbing sound when I turned my strearing wheel bigger & better than that I lost my heat and my heater core has to be replaced. GM doesn't have any inventory and my dealership is going to the manufacture. I still do not know when this major part is coming in, i am into 10 days with a loaner car. my cruze has 13591 miles on it Looking into the lemon law in NJ


In general to be considered a lemon: the car must not be older than a year or two (might have to be under a certain mileage too) and still be under warranty. Also there needs to be a certain number (around 3-4 usually) of attempts to fix the specific reoccurring problem or the problem/repairs would have to prevent you from using your vehicle for a certain number of days (usually around 30 days). Note that the days you are unable to use your car don't necessarily need to be consecutive. You will also probably find something along the lines of "must seriously affect the use, value or safety of the vehicle" written in your states law.

Again, this is a generalization and you will have to look at the specific lemon law in your state.


----------



## radesh.purdesi (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi
I have a 1.6 LT cruze. the carr has a terrible shudder on take off and recvrese. i have 16600 Km on the clock.
the agency is trying to solve this problem with Korea since september 2011. it is not resolved.


----------



## vrymad (Apr 10, 2012)

Well lets see, with my 2011 chevy cruze, I have had problems with the trunk randomly opening, that was fixed, the front windshield whistled when you reached 55 mph, that was fixed, the car randomly up shifted and down shifted, that they say is fixed, and last but not least i have had it in the dealership three times for the sickening antifreeze smell when the heat is on. They have pressure tested the system, put dye in to look for leaks, checked the heater core, and now sealed one of the vents off frront outside. I'm currently experiencing the rubbing sound when making sharp turns however the dealer has not "confirmed that complaint." My advice run far and fast from buying a chevy cruze.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

vrymad said:


> Well lets see, with my 2011 chevy cruze, I have had problems with the trunk randomly opening, that was fixed, the front windshield whistled when you reached 55 mph, that was fixed, the car randomly up shifted and down shifted, that they say is fixed, and last but not least i have had it in the dealership three times for the sickening antifreeze smell when the heat is on. They have pressure tested the system, put dye in to look for leaks, checked the heater core, and now sealed one of the vents off frront outside. I'm currently experiencing the rubbing sound when making sharp turns however the dealer has not "confirmed that complaint." My advice run far and fast from buying a chevy cruze.


The MOST annoying thing is GM has the NERVE to say that the Cruze was tested for 4 MILLION miles! Really? AND....NONE of the problems posted in this forum in all topics NEVER happened to GM in those 4 MILLION miles?


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe they took a million Cruzes and ran them each 4 miles. Yup, no problems and 4 million miles tested! 
; )


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

vrymad said:


> Well lets see, with my 2011 chevy cruze, I have had problems with the trunk randomly opening, that was fixed, the front windshield whistled when you reached 55 mph, that was fixed, the car randomly up shifted and down shifted, that they say is fixed, and last but not least i have had it in the dealership three times for the sickening antifreeze smell when the heat is on. They have pressure tested the system, put dye in to look for leaks, checked the heater core, and now sealed one of the vents off frront outside. I'm currently experiencing the rubbing sound when making sharp turns however the dealer has not "confirmed that complaint." My advice run far and fast from buying a chevy cruze.




vrymad,
I understand that this has been frustrating for you. I would like to look into this. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with your issues.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ravensiege (Apr 24, 2012)

My issue, it's a low "wisk" borderline grinding sound, it sounds like the compressor for the AC, it's really annoying.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ravensiege said:


> My issue, it's a low "wisk" borderline grinding sound, it sounds like the compressor for the AC, it's really annoying.


If it's easily reproduced, take it to the dealer and have them check.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ravensiege said:


> My issue, it's a low "wisk" borderline grinding sound, it sounds like the compressor for the AC, it's really annoying.


It IS the compressor. There's a TSB on it already.


----------



## DLundgren87 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've had my 2011 LTZ for over a year now. First problem I experienced was the vents were blowing engine hot heat and would not stop even when the climate control was completely off. After 2 tries the dealership fixed the issue... Then the transmission was acting odd, I though it was because it was a Turbo and it's been a while since I've had a turbo-charged car. Not the case, the transmission was defective they replaced several internal parts because it was skipping 2nd and 6th gears completely. They said that it probaby didn't have them from the first day I got the car. Now in July 2012 the heat is back. For some reson on the drivers side under the steering column and in the footwell area it is blowing engine temp heat, I honestly feel like it's extremely dangerous because any metal under there gets extremely hot and could burn if the car was running for a long time. Fortunately I've already got an appointment to clear the recalls and they are going to have to look at it again... So far I prefer my 2009 G5 which thankfully I kept.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DLundgren87 said:


> I've had my 2011 LTZ for over a year now. First problem I experienced was the vents were blowing engine hot heat and would not stop even when the climate control was completely off. After 2 tries the dealership fixed the issue... Then the transmission was acting odd, I though it was because it was a Turbo and it's been a while since I've had a turbo-charged car. Not the case, the transmission was defective they replaced several internal parts because it was skipping 2nd and 6th gears completely. They said that it probaby didn't have them from the first day I got the car. Now in July 2012 the heat is back. For some reson on the drivers side under the steering column and in the footwell area it is blowing engine temp heat, I honestly feel like it's extremely dangerous because any metal under there gets extremely hot and could burn if the car was running for a long time. Fortunately I've already got an appointment to clear the recalls and they are going to have to look at it again... So far I prefer my 2009 G5 which thankfully I kept.




DLundgren87,
I am sorry to here that you are experiencing issues with your vehicle. I understand that dealing with issues like these can be very frustrating. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## teccemichele (Sep 5, 2013)

*2011 Cruze Issues*

I have had my 2011 Cruze LT since February of 2011. The car has given me issues from day one. My main issue has been the acceleration issue that so many of you have mentioned. When driving in normal circumstances, I go to cross a road or pull out on a highway and when I hit the gas the car seems to lose power or die for a few seconds before slowly begining to respond. I can't tell you how unsafe this issue has made me feel. I brought the car in to a local dealership in Maryland when the problem began. After MUCH hassle I was told there is nothing wrong with the car and that I was experiencing "turbo lag." I know little to nothing about cars so I accepted that answer and have lived with it. The issue has gotten worse and worse. I recently moved to Texas where the problems with the Cruze have multipled. The other day I released the parking brake, put the car in reverse, slowly hit the gas and the car did NOTHING, my a/c seems to blow hot air sometimes and just doesn't cool the car anymore, the acceleration issue is very bad, the plastic part on the steering wheel came loose, some of the metal trim outside the car has fallen off and my navigation system is all but useless. The clock won't keep the correct time, the GPS won't save any addresses and I can't enter the street number of addresses entered into the GPS. I went to a local dealership with a list of issues (since I am about to hit 36,000 miles and will be without a warranty soon) and in six days they fixed the loose plastic on the steering wheel and glued the trim back on. THAT'S IT! They said there are no acceleration issues and nothing is wrong with the a/c. They claimed to have tried to fix the radio/navigation and said I need an entire new system. The radio has come in and will be installed tomorrow. We shall see if that fixes any of the issues. The dealership called to make sure that I was satisfied with my visit to their service department and I told them no that neither of the main issues I had were fixed. They want me to come back in and drive with the service guy so they can see what I am talking about. I know it will be a waste of time. I am kicking myself for not pursuing the acceleration issue more and fighting for a car that I feel safe in. I would trade this car in right now if I knew I wouldn't lose an incredible amount of money doing so. This car is worth so much less than I owe on it. I am stuck with it for now and I am not happy.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

teccamichele: The hot weather sluggishness and poor A/C performance has been discussed at length here. To summarize it for you, the general consensus is that since the 1.4L turbo motor was designed to run on premium gag (91 octane or better), it will suffer under temperatures over 90 degrees F if run on 87 octane gas as the car is stated to run on (see your OM). It seems that the easy fix for the poor performance in hot weather is to use 93 or 91 octane in these cars. I'd suggest you try a couple of tankfuls of 93 octane gas and see if the performance problems go away.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Drive the car with them.

The Cruze doesn't have "turbo lag" and that's BS. You're experiencing hestiation from running low-octane fuel and running undergapped plugs.

Change out the spark plugs for the new ones, and run at least 89-91 octane in the heat. Your car will drive like a completely new car.

Also,
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone.html

That makes my car feel completely different. Worth a shot. 

The dealer didn't do anything helpful for my acceleration issues either. Just said "that's how they are"


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If your radio doesn't get fixed by replacing it have them look at the electrical connections in the car, especially to the battery and fuse boxes. There have been several reports of bad battery cables and a couple of reports of bad fuse boxes. Also, immediately switch to 91 or 93 octane and regap your spark plugs to 0.035". The plugs in your car are most likely inconsistenly gapped and under 0.025". The original spec for this car's spark plug gap was 0.033" to 0.037". On the octane, don't wait to complete your current tank - switch as soon as you hit half a tank. You may also want to run Shell vPower Premium for a couple of tanks - the Cruze seems to really like this.


----------

